# adding additives and diluting with water



## shanek17 (May 24, 2012)

hey everyone, so im doing my first red wine kit. its a vivo italiano Barolo red wine. its just a cheap-o wine kit, since its my first. Its currently sitting at. .997 and should be done fermenting by this weekend. However its been staying at. 997 for a week or two. Any tips here? should i wait to see if it drops lower towards. 990. 
anyways back to the topic...

Im approaching the clearing stage and instructions call for adding additives soon and im wondering about how to add them properly. My kit instructions simply say to dump the additives in and stir, but iv noticed the instructions are pretty simple and leave alot to the imagination. i dont know if your familiar with craig from craig tube, but he has a good make your own wine kit video on youtube. he stated and showed to dilute the additive with water, although i think it was just for his pot sorbate. now im wondeing if i should dilute my additives that came with my kit. Ill have to look later at the exact names of the additives but i believe the kit came with, kielosol, chitosan and a wine conditioner.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2012)

I always dissolve meta and sorbate in warm water before stirring them in. I would not do that with the clearing agents though. Not a lot of water just a few ounces and stir to dissolve before adding them in.


----------



## rjb222 (May 24, 2012)

Ok first 0.997 is probably going to be as low as the kit will go judging from you saying it has bee a week at that SG. That is also a good measure for a final. You kit will contain Sulfite of one type or another most use potassium sulfite. This should be melted in just enough hot water to melt it. Same with potassium sorbate. Sir well inbetween additions. Then add kielosol an chitosan. Top up with a similar wine not water.


----------



## shanek17 (May 26, 2012)

yea i checked and the kit gives me one package and calls it a stabilizer. so is it a k meta or sorbate? or maybe a mixture of the two?


----------



## mmadmikes1 (May 26, 2012)

A mixture of the 2.


----------

